# Lemon Skunk-Sea Of Green-Home made Drip system.



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

OK this is a continuing of my last thread... I had 8 1 month old Lemon Skunks and decided to leave 2 in veg for another month or so LSTing and cloning. And throw 6 of them in a 3'X2' Tub with drippers..... So this might be interesting... I just hope they don't get too crowded... But hay, thats what experiments are about right!! Anyways, If you want to see how they made it to here heres a link.... LINK...... But anyways let me tell you guys the run down.

1. Strain = Green House = Feminised = Lemon Skunk
2. Nutrients = Ionic Bloom, boost, Sugar Daddy, Silica Blast 
3. Light = 250W HPS for 3 weeks then 400W air cooled hood..
4. Vegged for 34 Days under 4' Florecent's
5. Drip system.....
OK the system i am using was built out of a 3' x 2' Rubber made tub. I placed 6 6" net pots in it. I filled each pot with shredded rockwool and placed my double stacked rockwool ontop and thin filled the remaining with hydroton. Thin placed my drip stake in on top and placed a sheet of panda film on top..

So it is now day 2 of flower........ Here we go..


----------



## Growdude (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

what r ya doin Timmy, a crash course in all types of growing...at the same time?  you pass bro...definately pass!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

right on bro.ya know what i like about this thread.you explained everything down to a t. There sould be no ?'s you explained everything..perfect dude..perfect.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Holly S**** i forgot about this thread.. Never added it to my sub threads... Well thanks guys for stopping buy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres some moor info. OK well i am still experminting a little with the ec and with different additives. I am thinking of throwing in some BC Awesome Blossoms n the mix. Also ill be changing my rez every week. Not too sure about how many gallons i should use. I started with 6 gallons and we will see how long that lasts.

So what i do when its ready for a rez change...? Well to make everything easier i have a big 20 gal rubber made tub to mix up my nutrients in. I usually mix the night before and ph it the next day right before i add it to my rez. The reason behind this is it helps chlorine and other chemicals in the water to evaporate. Anyways, i always follow direction on my nutrients.. I might kick it up a little but not until they are used to them... So i mixed up 6 gallons of water to 24 teaspoons of ionic bloom, 4.5 teaspoons of ionic boost, 3 teaspoons of sillica blast, and 12teaspoons of sugar daddy. It came out to 1.2 ec. And the next morning i got my PH meter out and adjusted it to 5.8. If you guys are doing hydro you really need to grab one off these droppers, they are good for adding PH up/down...


----------



## snuggles (Jun 19, 2008)

How could you forget?

Any new pics?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Smoked too much that day i guess....
Heres one pic, i took this morn, but i was going to wait till the lights wee off for moor. All the pics just look like a meshed canopy of plants...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

So far i haven't got around to set up my drip system. Iv just bin watering them every morning.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 21, 2008)

Read my thread peoples.....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not much going on with the baby's. Just waiting for them to show sex. Hoping for 6 of 6 females...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

why do you stack the rockwool cubes? is this to avoid havin most of the roots in the hydroton? im a lil confused/high


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well i double sacked them when they were in veg. I was just delaying putting them in a system because i did not have room for it in the veg room. If you wanted to you could go threw the hole grow just stacking rockwool... Sounds like fun... Hmmmm a grow with just a plate and rockwool cubes... Hmmm


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate to say this guys/gals i got busted. crazy ex called cops. yesterday went to jail, just got out. Ill tell ya l8r moor about the details.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

oh man  that sucks a big one I hate hearing things like that....Next time put everything in the girls name..............


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah so now my baby's are gone...Still waiting to hear from the 50 on what my situation is. They said just a mistaminer of marijuana possession.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres how i got busted...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27637


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 26, 2008)

damn dude good read just sucks that it was someone from MP....best bet stay low..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah bro... Your tellin me.


----------

